# Hey Beaux



## LarryWolfe (Nov 14, 2008)

This better work or I'm blaming it on you!    

I salted with kosher salt and will let sit for 1 hour, then rinse, pat dry and season with fresh pepper.  These are the other two crappy Choice ribeyes from Wegmans. (btw, they replied to my e-mail and offered a full refund plus a couple of free steaks and said I was the second person to complain.  That is a damn fine stand up company and they will certainly get my return business for great customer service and honestly).


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 14, 2008)

I would'nt go and hour. 15 to 25 minutes at most with that much salt. Don't want it to be too salty tasting ya know.


----------



## Uncle Al (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm tryin' that salt thing today as well. I don't remember "beer"  bein' mentioned in the process. Larry, what's the beer do for the steak???  

Al


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 15, 2008)

Update Larry???


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> I would'nt go and hour. 15 to 25 minutes at most with that much salt. Don't want it to be too salty tasting ya know.



An hour turned out fine.........I went by the directions on the link you sent!   :roll:   

Well I was working with a bad cut of steak to begin with (these were from the same roast as the bad ones from Wegmans last week) so I was not expecting anything great.  However, these turned out very good.  

The salt even after rinsing seemed to create a very uniquie flavorful, yet not to salty crust on the outside of the steaks.  You would think that putting that much salt on a steak would leave it with a salty taste, not the case.  You could definitely tell it had salt on it, but no more taste than a steak you salted prior to cooking.  

My overall thought was this it s great way to do steaks and other cuts of meat (gonna try something else soon).  It turned a poor grade ribeye into a pretty tasty piece of meat.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 15, 2008)

So I guess I'm off the hook???

Very nice!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> So I guess I'm off the hook???
> 
> Very nice!



Yes, good find my breauxther!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great, Larry...this is basically a dry brine, right?  Water sucked out then drawn back in...seems like a waste of salt in the grand scheme of things...is it something you would do all the time or just for specail times?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Looks great, Larry...this is basically a dry brine, right?  Water sucked out then drawn back in...seems like a waste of salt in the grand scheme of things...is it something you would do all the time or just for specail times?



Honestly it's no more of a waste of salt than using a brine is.........however, I could have used less in this particular application.

I am going to do it a few more times to see if it's worth doing it everytime.  A ribeye is not a great cut to use it on since they're already moist and tender (except these particular ones were horrible without salting).  I want to try it on a London broil and see how that turns out or even a pork loin.  

Definitely worth trying if you have never done so.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 15, 2008)

Greg its not really a dry brine...water is sucked out..but doens't go back in...the salt is taking the water out of the meat which leaves a more concentrated beef flavor...like a dry aged meat


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 15, 2008)

It don't taste hammy?


----------



## wittdog (Nov 15, 2008)

Regular salt wont' make it taste hammy...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> It don't taste hammy?



I've never had beef ham, so I wouldn't know!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 15, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":y1iisncb]It don't taste hammy?



I've never had beef ham, so I wouldn't know!   [/quote:y1iisncb]
Don't mind him Larry....he likes his Gumbo out da jar


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 15, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Looks great, Larry...this is basically a dry brine, right?  Water sucked out then drawn back in...seems like a waste of salt in the grand scheme of things...is it something you would do all the time or just for specail times?



Greg here's a couple links to explain what's happening with the salted meats.

*Chowhound Dry Brining Turkey*

*Epicurious Dry Brining Turkey*

*Washington Post Article on Wet vs. Dry Brining*


----------



## Damar12 (Nov 15, 2008)

Real coonies don't do gumbo out of a jar .........


----------



## john a (Nov 16, 2008)

Appears to have worked to perfection


----------

